# Automatice Ice Fisherman - Get Them While You Can



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There was a new product out this year called the *Automatic Ice Fisherman*, and I've gotten a ton of inquiries on them through the store. The product has done so well that there's only enough inventory speculated to last until the end of the month. With that being said, if you're thinking about getting one...now's the time. If you wait too long you'll have to wait until next winter as there won't be any more produced this winter.

Get them here while the supplies last at the links below:

Auto Ice Fisherman - Med/Heavy

FYI


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Lights are gone...the Medium Heavy's will only be available this week.


----------

